# The use and abuse of the Kangertech Dripbox



## DaveH (27/3/16)

I thought I would start a new thread rather than post in a Vendors forum.
I'm sure some of us have some questions to ask about the Dripbox, I know I do.
Dave


----------



## DaveH (27/3/16)

I haven't started to use mine yet - no I'm not scared! ............... yes I am!
I'm waiting to get a few pointers first. 
I have had a good look at it and it seems to be quite well made and finished.
Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (27/3/16)

Looking forward to hear @DaveH

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KB_314 (27/3/16)

DaveH said:


> I haven't started to use mine yet - no I'm not scared! ............... yes I am!
> I'm waiting to get a few pointers first.
> I have had a good look at it and it seems to be quite well made and finished.
> Dave


Hehe - don't be scared @DaveH - Have you owned a squonker before? When I first got a squonker (whose name shall not be mentioned) for some reason, I was also nervous. But it's been an absolute joy and although I play around with different gear and vaping styles, squonking is by far my favourite and is always there when all the new toys get glitchy.
Was very tempted to get the dripbox but decided to wait for their (hopefully) next round. Looks very solid and I especially like that it gives constant power output (apparently?). If I didn't already have mechanical squonkers, in all honesty, this current dripbox would be more appealing than a VW or TC version. Simple is good!
Watching this thread to hear yours and others impressions of this mod...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin (27/3/16)

The battery life is exceptional on the mod. I am getting around 10ml with my six month old 2800mah batteries and a consistent vape to the last pull.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DaveH (27/3/16)

KB_314 said:


> - Have you owned a squonker before?


No, this is my first one.
I'm waiting for someone to say, "Whatever you do, don't do ............................." 

I use to go to the dentist in the late 50's I have every right to be scared  

Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KB_314 (27/3/16)

Raslin said:


> The battery life is exceptional on the mod. I am getting around 10ml with my six month old 2800mah batteries and a consistent vape to the last pull.


I may have to "unwatch" this thread immediately  
Whatever you do @Raslin , DON'T test a Cyclone AFC on it and DON'T report back here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/16)

Sold a REO to a Squonking fanatic (who isn't on the forum) today and he had one in his hand and I asked him how he was liking it... he is not a fan of regulated squonkers and mumbled something about he didn't like vaping at 60 watts and wished he could rip out the regulation... he also said that the bottle was a little suspect and prone to leaking once half empty and less.

But having had a quick look at it for the first time I must say for the price of a second hand cyclone I was pretty impressed. But I will reserve judgement until I actually vaped on one for a day or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (27/3/16)

With the stock attie and coil it's very airy, more like a velocity. I have not had any leaks at all in the mod or from the attie.

I have a cyclone with AFC, but have not tried it ........ YET @KB_314 .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KB_314 (27/3/16)

I was seeing this as a plus (initially) - like a Reo on a fresh battery, all the time. 
But, if it's firing using the stock 0.2ohm coil at the advertised 60w, that works out to less than 3.5v - maybe a little low for builds above 0.5ohms?
Very interested to hear from people throwing different atty's/builds at the dripbox...


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

First thing you should do @DaveH is test the coil on a ohm meter. 
Being a quasi mechanical mod, I would suggest testing the coils before firing. Preferably with the atty top cap on.
Secondly make sure you have a decent battery with a decent amp draw. If you are running .2 ohm coils, you will be drawing about 18.5A. I personally would suggest a 30A battery for some safety margin. 
I don't know all the protective circuitry built in so these points may be moot.

I would also suggest sticking to one flavour or a similar flavour profile as I found with my squonker which is not a kanger that "ghost" flavours persist unless you can soak the device in a vinegar / bicarbonate solution for a few hours followed by a pipecleaner scrub of the 510.
Other than that I think you should be good. 

Lastly be mindful of squonking too hard as you could be driving and end up with a lap full of juice. Try pressing gently for a longer period of time as opposed to a quick sharp press of the juice bottle.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sold a REO to a Squonking fanatic (who isn't on the forum) today and he had one in his hand and I asked him how he was liking it... he is not a fan of regulated squonkers and mumbled something about he didn't like vaping at 60 watts and wished he could rip out the regulation... he also said that the bottle was a little suspect and prone to leaking once half empty and less.
> 
> But having had a quick look at it for the first time I must say for the price of a second hand cyclone I was pretty impressed. But I will reserve judgement until I actually vaped on one for a day or so.



What do you mean vaping at 60watts?

Is that not determined by the coil you make?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> What do you mean vaping at 60watts?
> 
> Is that not determined by the coil you make?


I think the website splurge says it fires at a constant wattage pre set. Something about 60w firing all the way without being able to adjust it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> What do you mean vaping at 60watts?
> 
> Is that not determined by the coil you make?


Here's what some sites say about it :
The Dripmod device fires at a constant 60W and has a incredible capacity of 7ml due to the bottom feeding design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/3/16)

Christos said:


> I think the website splurge says it fires at a constant wattage pre set. Something about 60w firing all the way without being able to adjust it.



Oh bollocks, then it won't suit the lightweight vaper I am

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh bollocks, then it won't suit the lightweight vaper I am


Well unless you are buying the pre made coils for the device I would err on the side of caution when building coils especially for new vapers.


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

@rogue zombie, some people are saying the mod is capped at 75W and the wattage is determined by the coil. 
I cannot confirm as I don't have the device. Perhaps sombody with the device can enlighten us but the official release spec says constant at 60w.


----------



## Raslin (28/3/16)

How would you measure wattage with a multimeter? If someone can tell me, I could measure the output on mine.


----------



## blujeenz (28/3/16)

Raslin said:


> How would you measure wattage with a multimeter? If someone can tell me, I could measure the output on mine.


Usually just measure the volts and amps under load, but these devices use a pwm signal which the dmm isnt happy with, unless you have a very expensive Fluke that can do that sort of thing.


----------



## Christos (28/3/16)

Raslin said:


> How would you measure wattage with a multimeter? If someone can tell me, I could measure the output on mine.


You could measure the voltage on the atty while firing. 
IF we know the resistance we can work out the watts.


----------



## Viper_SA (28/3/16)

Just measure the voltage while firing, screw the atty on to a resistance tester, get the resistance, and voila, we can calculate wattage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/3/16)

From PBusardo's tests, it does not look like it fires at a constant 60W, but rather acts as a 'flimsy' constant voltage source that increases the output voltage as the load is reduced (resistance increased).
This is from about 35:20 into his review at
www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wmcw0XqRA9g&feature=youtu.be&t=35m20s





At 0.21Ω the voltage is at 3.6V (61.7W)
At 0.59Ω the voltage increases to 3.8V (24.6W)
At 1.11Ω the voltage increases to 3.9V (13.7W)
At 1.63Ω the voltage increases to 4.1V (10.3W)
Above 1.6Ω the voltage stays at 4.1V and fires at least up to a 3.11Ω load.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

Raslin said:


> How would you measure wattage with a multimeter? If someone can tell me, I could measure the output on mine.



@Raslin 

If I built a 1ohm single coil like I do on my RM2 I would easily be able to tell whether its firing at 16W which would be the case on the mech (Reo) or if it was firing at a constant 60W. 

Even my 0.5 ohm paracoil (which normally fires at around 30W) should be easy to use to tell whether its firing at double the power...

No multimeter required


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

Ah thanks for your informative post @Kuhlkatz 
Didnt see that when i posted my post above

So it acts like a mech.

Perhaps "version 2" will have controllable power


----------



## DaveH (28/3/16)

Christos said:


> First thing you should do @DaveH is test the coil on a ohm meter.
> Being a quasi mechanical mod, I would suggest testing the coils before firing. Preferably with the atty top cap on.
> Secondly make sure you have a decent battery with a decent amp draw. If you are running .2 ohm coils, you will be drawing about 18.5A. I personally would suggest a 30A battery for some safety margin.
> I don't know all the protective circuitry built in so these points may be moot.
> ...


Thanks @Christos, that is all good stuff for me to know 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

